# Would you date a guy?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

who is scared of people, this means you can't introduce him to your family and friends and he won't show up social events, he is comfortable around you only, he hides from people


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

[]


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably not, not long term anyhow. I know myself and I'd feel guilty for leaving him home, when I did go out. And I would stress out over being "everything" to him. If I was someones ONLY social outlet that is just too much pressure for me. I like being important but not THAT important to anyone.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> who is scared of people, this means you can't introduce him to your family and friends and he won't show up social events, he is comfortable around you only, he hides from people


Would not date a girl like that either


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe if he was willing to work on it.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, if as said above, he intended to work on his problems (as I'd do with mine).


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Why not? It's like dating myself haha.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I would date a gal like that.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I am dating a man with panic disorder and agoraphobia. So, yes.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

No. tbh. If I were a woman I mean of course - I am not gay....

But I would date a women with some of these problems, but when I find out they are really bad like she NEVER wants to go out with me and is also extremly shy and/or seems arrogant in her behaviour towards ME than I would give up sooner or later.

BTW: I dont have friends so no one to introduce you to and my familty has no business in this anyway..


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes infact I'd probably like that. I cannot stand people who expect you to meet their friends and family within a few weeks of knowing them. I'd prefer to have little to do with someone's friends and family as much as possible. I only saw one of my boyfriends twice a week and he expected me to go bowling with his family when we had got the whole house to ourselves...


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

No way. Perhaps it would workout for other people, but it definitely would not workout for me because during my 'extroverted moments' I actually thrive on going out and the energy of the surrounding people like at firework displays and other outside celebrations. Furthermore, I view relationships as a sharing of experiences in all sorts of ways, including exploring/traveling together, going to events like festivals or theatre performances together, and chilling with my friends. I love to dine. Somewhat of a foodie, and for him to not be able to join in with my friends and I, or even myself, would be rather unfortunate. I feel an experience is just not as enjoyable unless shared, and for him to consistently be absent for those social events, would be saddening. 

I understand the whole cringe-worthy anxiety related to meeting family and perhaps even friends if there is a personality clash. I would not even mind if my friends didn't like my partner, because all that matters is what I think of him. But ideally, I would appreciate it a lot if my partner tried to at least try to get along with my friends and family, but it can't be helped if not. However, to limit all interaction with my partner to be exclusively me and him, it would get very draining and dull to be honest.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Wouldn't be a problem for me, I'm sure my family would like to meet her but if she wasn't comfortable I wouldn't put her through it... I might try to encourage her abit to do it but it's not like a deal breaker if it doesn't happen... I don't even care about meeting familiies personally but I just know my family would appreciate it.

But like I said, no deal breaker as I'm dating this person and my family isn't. Besides I can't even talk with half my family. 

And friends, well I don't have those anyway!


Won't go out? This is abit more troublesome I suppose... but once again I'd try to encourage her to perhaps go out with me but if she prefers to stay in and watch movies or something I'll just do that, I can go outside in my own time then.

Don't care if I'm someone's only social outlet... I already am to some people and it isn't a pressure or a burden, it feels good actually... feels like I'm doing something wortwhile, helping them out so to speak.

/end ramble


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd have no problem with a girl who hates socializing and generally avoided my friends and family (except on occasion, of course). But I would have a problem with one who couldn't even leave the house and do more socially-independent stuff in public because of extreme anxiety.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Where would you go?

You need to break out of this, man.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

No absolutely not. That is unhealthy and I wouldn't mind if he was a little shy around new people but he must at least make the effort and come to events and attempt to talk to people that are important to me.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Considering I like girls, I will assume there is a girl involved, so if I ever were to date a girl like this, not sure if it would work out, I mean sure if we eventually grow found of each other and start to actually love each other, I would probably support her decisions or in some cases I would help her out in defeating her social anxiety and supporting her all the way.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> who is scared of people, this means you can't introduce him to your family and friends and he won't show up social events, he is comfortable around you only, he hides from people


No, I wouldn't because at some point he will have to learn to deal with other people whether it be at work, at school, at church, wherever he goes in this world he will eventually have to deal with other people. If he doesn't go to social events, does that mean he won't show up to the wedding when he gets married?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They'd have to be semi-functional. I don't care if they don't want to hang out with my friends/family but they'd have to meet them at least once if we were to get serious. And I do like going places but that doesn't mean there is heavy socializing involved.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

My family would probably think I was lying...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> Would not date a girl like that either


I would love a girl like that. Would understand my total social ineptitude.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> I would love a girl like that. Would understand my total social ineptitude.


You might think so but no 2 people have the exact same mental problems. So it's often a mess when two neurotic people get together.


----------

